# What year will Amare Stoudemire make the all-star team?



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

What year do you guys think Amare will make the all-star team? It's crowded at his position. I'm thinking 2005-06 season, narrowly missing it in the 2004-05 season.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

As soon as the Suns return to playoff contention. If next season, they're tied for 8th when coaches vote, I think he squeezes in. If they're instead in 13th, he misses it.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

If he's playing as well as he has been playing since the all-star break next year, he'll make it in 04-05.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I would give him a 50-50 chance of making it next season. They are likely to have two centers (Shaq and Yao) and three PF's. Two are Duncan and KG, so that leaves one more slot.

The only other player who is a reasonable choice is Brand, so I think the selection will depend on which team is the playoff hunt. If both teams are doing well, then I think Amare gets the nod because he is better suited to wide open style of all star games.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

04-05


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Barring injuries, KG and TD are locks in next couple of years at least. That leaves possibly one spot for Amare, Dirk Nowitzki, Elton Brand, and perhaps Andrei Kirilenko if he keep playing PF. Tough choice, it all depends on how these crop performance during first-half of those seasons.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

There are 3 forward spots and if Amare plays like he has it will not be a tough choice at all to pick Amare over anyone in the West except Duncan and Garnett.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Barring injuries, KG and TD are locks in next couple of years at least. That leaves possibly one spot for Amare, Dirk Nowitzki, Elton Brand, and perhaps Andrei Kirilenko if he keep playing PF. Tough choice, it all depends on how these crop performance during first-half of those seasons.


Dirk and Andrei are SF's playing out of position and I think that is how they would be selected. I see Brand as Amare's biggest competitor.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

I think Amare after All-Star break played WAY better than post All-Star Elton Brand.

Amare: 39.7mpg/ 50.1%/ 9.9rpg/ 1.1spg/ 1.6bpg/ 24.6ppg
Elton: 38.7mpg/ 47.5%/ 8.3rpg/ 1.2spg/ 2.5bpg/ 19.4 ppg

So I'd say in 2004-05.

BTW: I don't think Dirk is playing out of his position. Like KG, he's best suited for PF + some minutes at SF.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Dirk is combo forward that does not fit either SF nor PF very well. He is not suited to playing close to basket and is even worse defending against power players. He is not really quick enough to defend on the outside, but almost impossible to guard out there.

BTW, in Dirk's first season he shot only 40.5% from the field and only played in 47 games. Maybe there is hope for Zarko yet.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

everyone's ready to write off chris webber in the future too?

i think amare's got a good shot in the next two years. definitely the year after.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> everyone's ready to write off chris webber in the future too?
> 
> i think amare's got a good shot in the next two years. definitely the year after.


C-Webb is only 31, but he ain't no Karl Malone. I really don't see him making a return to form, but you never know. I would say he's as much competition as Brand, but the way Amare is playing I can't see either one of them getting there in front of STAT.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

something to keep in mind

Amare Stoudemire 20.1ppg
Zach Randolph 20.1ppg (more mpg)
Jermaine O'Neal 20.0ppg 43%FG
Elton Brand 19.9ppg
Webber 18.4ppg 41.X%FG
Gasol 17.8ppg
Yao 17.7ppg
Martin 17.2ppg


Amare Stoudemire since the allstar break
24.2ppg 9.9rpg 1.7apg 1.7bpg 1.0spg ~50%FG


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

nex year he will make it as the third pf imo


----------

